
Why have a “women’s” leadership program? - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/why-have-a-womens-leadership-program-647aa25db630#.n0u1ti2y7
======
dudul
"Perhaps a group of men working for years in a women dominated profession
might explore a men’s leadership program."

Do such groups actually exist? I could see that maybe in the medical field, or
in the media industry. But are there such initiatives?

